# My new Bonsai Flowerhorn.



## Gimbo (May 28, 2010)

Last weekend I came across 3 fish at lfs labelled 'Pearl Parrots' flowerhorn x Blood parrot. Two had paired off and had fry, and another was in a separate tank to the pair. I went back the following day and the pair had gone and the lone male was left, so I bought him. I had preferred the look of him as the pair had the parrot look with flowerhorn colouration. Whereas the ore had an identical body and colouration, but had a nuchal hump (kok) so both the lfs and myself assumed that he contained a bit more flowerhorn DNA than the others. 

The pair looked like these. 





This is my little guy










[/URL]

http://youtu.be/7fKDtyW0HCc[/IMG]

Well.... I turns out that he is a Bonsai or Short body Flowerhorn which was unexpected, but hopefully he remains mellow (for a FH!). 

What I am unsure of is if he's a Red Dragon or a ZZ?!

Will he look like this once grown?




Does anyone know how to source a female bonsai/shortbody in the UK as the seem rare as rocking horse poo! Or a nice normal FH female. 

Only Flowerhorns that I have seen with 50 miles are Flowerhorn x Synspilum fry 2"-3". Someone told me that this mix is known as Classic Kamfa, but google images throws a major mix of images so I am assuming a female would be similar to this?







Sorry for the long post but I thought that I may as we'll cover everything from the start.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

These are, without a doubt, some of the most misshapen and disgusting looking fish I've seen!

Each to their own on keeping and breeding things (to an extent) but these are proof that just because something _can_ be done, doesn't mean it _should_ be done.


----------



## motionlines (Jan 6, 2014)

they have very human faces :lol2:


----------

